# Nov. Camping Trip <pics>



## iCreek (Nov 8, 2008)

Here are some pictures of last weekends camping trip. Took the 4 wheelers through the field and into the woods where we cut wood. Camped Saturday night after cooking dinner on the open fire, then started Sunday with breakfast the same way. We have a few miles of old tractor trails that work great for getting the wood or logs out. The wonderful thing is we just walk out our house, jump on the 4 wheelers and drive down into the woods.


----------



## yooper (Nov 8, 2008)

cool photos ,wow still leaves on the trees there. we lost all ours almost a month ago. 
Neat to be able to go out the door to camp, I have 89 acres of hunting land 3 miles from my house, me and the kids go out there and camp in different spots all the time. just love the convenience. This time of the year we stay in the camper...temps dip into the low 20 and teens...to freaken cold for the tent. through deer season(rifle starts on mov 15 to end of month and muzzle loader from dec. 5 to the 12) I will get a good 15 nights of sleep out there.


----------

